# Magnavox mpd845 screen replacement?



## 1967cat (Aug 24, 2008)

The left part of the screen works fine, but the right is only gray w/ random color strands. Anyone know where i can find a replacment screen?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Magnavox.com?


----------

